# 5/2/09 Guilford Lake Open



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

7am-3pm

$50 per boat

We will be launching from the ramp at the beach.

The permit I got for the tournament allows us to use our big motors to idle! which is a huge benefit to everyone with a 10hp and above.

Come out and fish a lake that does not get enough credit for :B


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

If I can find a partner u can count me in. What a lake we lost 2 4+ lbs within 100 yards of each other and still took 2nd place. The biggest problem with that weekend everyone I know will be fishing Mosquito Madness.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I keep preachin' about it glad someone understands me 

15+lbs to win easy, few big bites and it could push 20lbs


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm gonna try to make it with my dad...we did pretty well at our tournament there last year. It's an under rated lake.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

i love gilford, do i send money order, check? can you use a 150hp a idle? can you pay the day of? sorry for all the questions but i'm really interested...thanks


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

pay at the ramp only, any outboard over 10hp can* idle only*. under 10hp you can run wide open.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks for the info procraft, any tournies on the river? i fish there a little as i'm from liverpool myself and all my family lives there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

May 6th, we start Wednesday night tournaments on the river from 5-dark. $20/boat at the chester city ramp.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks procraft, hope to see you there.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

weather is looking pretty good for saturday


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Sure is...see ya saturday


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

13 boats showed up, here are the results

1st: Chadwick/Hromiko= 15.64lbs

2nd: Dixon/Reese= 12.15lbs

3rd: Dunlap/Dunlap= 9.83lbs

Big Bass: House= 5.61lbs

Thanks for everyone who came out, I hope you had a good time.


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice day on the water...sure beat sitting at home thinking about what they were doing @ Mosquito! Nice to meet a fellow OGF'er as well...


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow, Nice bags! 

Thats 2 in a row for Greg and Kendall isn't it?....Congrats!



Procraftboats21 said:


> 13 boats showed up, here are the results
> 
> 1st: Chadwick/Hromiko= 15.64lbs
> 
> ...


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

had a great time, wished i could have talked to some of the guys but my kids were there and had alot questions..lol....that big bass money will come in handy, thanks again guys!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

i'm going to have another open probably in June or July on the river


----------



## riverfish (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey procraft, nice job on the tourney!! What a great bunch of guys!! Kendall and myself are looking forward to the next one. ohbassman, That was a nice big bass, great job.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hey congrads on that huge sack, like i said i just wanna see you do good


----------

